

Ask HN: Is there an open source social news platform? - sgallant

Does anyone know of a good open source social news platform? Similar to HN?<p>Thanks!
======
pg
I know of one that's extremely similar: <http://www.arclanguage.org>

~~~
rick_2047
So is the new Indian sub-site (used for the lack of a better term) of HN:
hackerstreet.in

------
alan-crowe
Scoop, <http://www.scoopdev.org/>, was fashionable for a while. I've not been
involved technically, so I cannot say whether it counts as mature
[http://vkpedia.com/touchline/doc/scoop_admin_guide/1_3_Syste...](http://vkpedia.com/touchline/doc/scoop_admin_guide/1_3_System_Requirements.html)
or neglected <http://www.scoopdev.org/story/2008/1/22/43049/0753>

------
thristian
Reddit's open source, as is Slash (the code behind Slashdot).

------
jasonlbaptiste
pligg is a good one.

